# S: Alternative zu Siemens Prommer



## MSB (6 Mai 2007)

Gibt es von irgend einem Hersteller noch einen Prommer,
der mit dem USB-Prommer von Siemens vergleichbar ist?

Also sprich MC, MMC, und S5-ROMs kann, wobei in meinem Fall MC und MMC am wichtigsten wären.

Ich hatte ja schon fast bei Siemens auf bestellen gedrückt, aber dann fiel mir der Preis ins Auge,
die spinnnen doch!

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Senator42 (6 Mai 2007)

siehe mal:

www.process-informatik.de

Fa. PI
da gibts den Multiprommer
support ist gut, updates gibt es auch recht flott.

aber ob das ding wesentlich günstiger als bei S..s ist, weiss ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

soweit ich den Markt überblicke, gibt es leider
keinen Anbieter der die *M*MCs auch unter-
stützt.

Sowohl ibh als auch pi bieten zwar Geräte an,
aber eben nicht für MMCs. ibh hat wohl deshalb 
auch den Prommer von Siemens im Katalog.

Frage am Rande:
In welchen Fällen wird denn ein MMC-Prommer 
benötigt?

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## zotos (7 Mai 2007)

deltalogic schrieb:


> ...
> Frage am Rande:
> In welchen Fällen wird denn ein MMC-Prommer
> benötigt?
> ...



Vielleicht in den Fällen:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=12649&highlight=MMC
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=12764&highlight=MMC

???


----------



## MSB (8 Mai 2007)

In welchen Fällen wird so ein Ding benötigt?
Vorm vorletzten Freitag hätte ich wohl dasselbe gefragt.

Geschichte:
- Ich fahre am Freitag auf die Baustelle zur Inbetriebnahme
- Ich schaute so: :shock: als ich feststellen musste, das wohl irgend wer die MMC vergessen hatte, oder diese geklaut wurde
- Ich ließ mir also eine MMC (leider nur diese) nachfahren, diese war nicht neu, sondern tat ihren Dienst bis dahin in einer Spiel 315er.
- Ich schaute das 2. Mal so: :shock: als ich feststellte, das diese MMC in der 314er nicht funktionierte
- Ich ging also davon aus, das die MMC defekt war, warum auch immer und zog ziemlich genervt von dannen (mit MMC und CPU)  :sb2:

- Daheim angekommen, steckte ich die MMC in die 315er, und siehe da sie funktionierte
- In der 314er funktionierte sie aber erst, nachdem ich von der MMC über die 315er sämtlich Bausteine gelöscht hatte.

Hätte ich jetzt einen Prommer gehabt, hätte ich mir die zweite Anfahrt (am Samstag) :???: sparen könne.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Kay (31 Mai 2007)

Wer machte denn an einem Freitag eine Inbetriebnahme?


----------

